# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  मोटापा कम करने के चंद कारगर उपाय

## Krishna

वजन बढ़ने के साथ ही कई प्रकार की स्*वास्*थ्*य समस्*यायें शुरू हो जाती हैं। मोटापा कम करने के लिए सबसे ज्*यादा जरूरी है अपनी जीवनशैली में खास बदलाव की। स्वस्थ खानपान और नियमित व्यायाम के जरिए आप बढ़ते वजन पर काबू पा सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

मोटापा बढने से डायबी*टीज, ब्लडप्रेशर, हार्ट अटैक, ब्रेन स्टोन, कैंसर, अनिद्रा, जोडों और घुटनों की बीमारियां शुरू हो जाती हैं। मोटापा कम करने के लिए हमे अपने डाइट प्लान को ध्यान में रखना चाहिए। टाइम पर खाना चाहिए, डाइट संतुलित मात्रा में लेनी चाहिए। डाइट में प्रोटीन, विटामिन, कार्बोहाइडेट की प्रचुर मात्रा होनी चाहिए। 

हर इंसान को प्रतिदिन 2500 प्रति कैलोरी डाइट हर रोज लेनी चाहिए। तभी हमारा शरीर स्वस्*थ्*य और छरहरा रहेगा। जंक और फास्ट फूड खाने से बचें। खाने में हरी और पत्तेदार सब्जियों का ज्यादा प्रयोग करें। खाने में सलाद का प्रयोग ज्यादा मात्रा में करना शुरू कर दें। ज्यादा से ज्यादा पानी पियें।

----------


## Krishna

हर रोज सुबह-सुबह एक गिलास ठंडे पानी में दो चम्मच शहद घोलकर मिला लीजिए। इस घोल को पीने से शरीर से वसा की मात्रा कम होती है।


खाने में गेहूं के आटे की चपाती बंद करके जौ और चने के आटे की चपाती लेना शुरू करें। जौ और चने में कार्बोहाइड्रेट पदार्थ होते हैं जो आसानी से पच जाते हैं।


नीबूं का रस गुनगुने पानी में निचोड़कर पीयें, इससे भोजन अच्छे से पचता है और शरीर भी हल्का लगता है। शर्दियों में नींबू वाली चाय पिएं तो इससे पेट में गैस नहीं बनती।


मौसमी हरी सब्जियों का प्रयोग ज्*यादा मात्रा में करें। मौसमी सब्जियां जैसे - मेथी, पालक, बथुआ, चौलाईसाग हैं। इनमें कैल्शियम अधिक मात्रा में होता है।


कम उर्जा वाले वयंजनों का सेवन करें। जैसे भूने चने, मूंग दाल, दलिया आदि का सेवन  करें। इनमें फैट कम होता है।

----------


## Krishna

सुबह नाश्ते में अंकुरित अनाज लीजिए। मूंग, चना और सोयाबीन को अंकुरित करके खाने से से उनमें मौजूद पोषक तत्*वों की मात्रा दोगुनी हो जाती है।
यदि आप मांसाहारी हैं तो तला हुआ मांस खाएं जिसमें तेल और घी जैसे चिकनाईयुक्*त पदार्थ कम मात्रा में हो। रेड मीट बिलकुल न खायें।
अधिक चिकनाईयुक्त दूध, बटर तथा इससे बने पनीर का सेवन बंद कर दें। क्*योंकि इनमें वसा ज्*यादा मात्रा में होता है जो कि मोटापे का कारण बन सकता है।
फास्ट फूड, जंक फूड, कचौरी, समोसे, पिज्जा बर्गर न खाएं। कोल्ड ड्रिंक न पिएं, क्योंकि कोल्डा ड्रिंक की 500 मिलीलीटर मात्रा में 20 चम्मच शुगर होती है जिससे मोटापा बढ़ता है।
सोयाबीन का सेवन कीजिए। इसमें ज्*यादा मात्रा में प्रोटीन होता है और इसमें पाया जाने वाला आइसोफ्लेवंस नामक प्रोटीन शरीर से चर्बी को कम करता है।

----------


## Krishna

दही का सेवन करने से शरीर की फालतू चर्बी घटती है। मटठे का भी सेवन दिन में दो-तीन बार करें।
दो बडे चम्मच मूली के रस शहद में मिलाकर बराबर मात्रा में पानी के साथ पिएं, ऐसा करने से माह के बाद मोटापा कम होने लगेगा।
व्*यायाम को अपनी दिनचर्या में शामिल कीजिए। व्*यायाम जैसे - साइकलिंग, जॉगिंग, सीढी़ चढ़ना-उतरना, रस्सी कूदना, टहलना, घूमना इस प्रकार के व्यायाम नियमित रूप से करने से वजन घटाया जा सकता है।

----------

